# Nostalgia brings you Yogichew, Red Killer! and Mad Hatter



## ShaneW (1/9/15)

Juicy Joes is proud to announce 3 new flavours to the Nostalgia line-up:

*Yogichew (70/30)*
*

*

Those soft strawberry yogurt chews you couldn’t stop eating…

*Mad Hatter (60/40)*

*

*

A fluffy vanilla cupcake with a generous helping of cinnamon icing.

*Red Killer! (70/30)*
*

*
Remember the red shoelace liquorice… add a dash of strawberry and go back to that favourite childhood memory!

*Note:*


This liquorice is not an aniseed (black) liquorice
Alll Nostalgia juices are best used in a RDA, RTA or Sub-ohm Tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (1/9/15)

Nice! Any chance of Eden's Nectar 3mg restock?


----------



## ShaneW (1/9/15)

method1 said:


> Nice! Any chance of Eden's Nectar 3mg restock?



Yeah, will have more in stock next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------

